# Wade fishing the mid-coast bays - info needed!



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey y'all. New to 2cool, and it seems like a great community. I am in Dallas and was considering driving down next weekend to get some redfishing in and was wondering if you could offer some advice. I was considering driving to Galveston bay (east bay), Matagorda, or Rockport/Port A. I have done some research and they all look pretty fishable by foot. Is one area better than the other when it comes to wade fishing and sight casting to redfish? That is my primary purpose of the trip. Any insight would be fantastic and much appreciated. Any info on where to park, walk in, lures to use, etc. would be great. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hot Spot
Wadefishing map


----------



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

^ OK I will pick one up. Also, should I be concerned with sharks and/or gators? Everything I am reading is that I will be wading in like 2 feet of water, but still it seems they are in the bays. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Graham_DTX said:


> ^ OK I will pick one up. Also, should I be concerned with sharks and/or gators? Everything I am reading is that I will be wading in like 2 feet of water, but still it seems they are in the bays. Thanks everyone.


If your intent on finding tailing reds in the shallows, be on the water when it's just getting light enough to see. Over night the shallows will be the coolest water...an important factor now that the water is heating up. Fish the grass lines and focus on the mouth of marsh drains, especially on a falling tide. Once the sun heats up the shallows, move out to deeper water or holes on the flats. Watch for "nervous water", jumping bait, or just the tips of the reds tails as they search for crabs. Stealth is critical in skinny water, so try to find a place where boats can't get to...google earth satellite maps can be very useful.

Sharks and gators are a rare encounter, but stingrays are not. Be sure to wade very slowly and slide your feet.

Spoons, topwaters, and soft plastics will catch them, but are not as productive as carolina rigged live shrimp or mud minnows this time of year.

Don't overlook the surf if it is calm and green!!


----------



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

Mr. Salt thanks dude! Very helpful. I am gonna drive down tomorrow (leave Dallas at like 5 am) and fish the entire outgoing. If anyone is around and wants to meet me to wade and shoot the sh-- let me know.

im excited to test out these texas flats.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Stay hydrated...you will be fishing the hottest part of the day.


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

How'd your trip turn out? My brother in laws and myself are heading to Matagorda this coming weekend to wade fish. We live in Needville. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

@GRIM it was OK. We walked in by the cell tower - bottom was hard and very fishable. Only downside was the water was super hot, and rays everywhere.

Also, the bite was slow. There are definitely fish there, but we couldn't figure out how to get them to eat. Let me know how you do.


----------

